# Spokane Retriever Club Field Trial



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I don't have any other results, except that Karl Gunzer had a great weekend:

Open 2nd place with Charley

Qual win with Ice

Derby win with Belle

Congratulations, Karl!!!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I had to scratch my dog, Hope, because of a cut on her left rear knee. I was wondering who was going to win the Qual.. Congratulations, Karl. HPW


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

*spokane results*

OPEN results:
1st Shadow Warrior VII O-Ed Labanara H-Jim Gonia (qual for Natl)
2nd Top's Challenger O-Glen Scheining/David Hangas H-Karl Gunzer
3rd Price Club O-Ann Rauff H-Jim Gonia
4th Topgun's Agitator O-John Headley H-Brooke Van De Brake
RJ Nugget's One K Kramer O/H Ray St John
Jams.....
Arrowsmith Cardhu O-Fletcher Craig H-Jim Gonia,
FC M&M's Cooper & Gunrunners High Wired Act both O-Jim Heneghan 
H- Jim Gonia,
FC AFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek O/H Frank Kashevarof,
Armagh's Wild Irish Rose O-Greg Doughty H-Pat Hanlon

AMATEUR results:
1st Lil O's Rootin Tootin Cowgirl O/H John Otto
2nd Clubmead's Simpatico O/H Ole Jackson
3rd AFC Marauders Commander Cannon O/H Wayne Johnston
4th FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior O/H Frank Kashevarof
RJ AFC Absaroka Sioux Not Afraid O/H Joe Skaggs
Jams....
Super Air Raider & Super High Flyer both O/H Kim Johnston
Desert Coal Train O/H Harvey Peterson, 
Pacific Rim's Ki Energy O/H Shon Garrison, 
I.B. Speedy O/H Bob Scheldrup

Not sure about minor stakes...someone else will have to provide as my info is not complete


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Thankyou for posting results.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats John!

Jessie is one of my babies....I think that win might Qualify her for the Nat'l AM.

WRL


----------

